# Arcángelo Corelli



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure whether to call this thread Arcangelo Corelli or Accademia Bizantina or Ottavio Dantone or Stefano Montanari. I prefer the name of the composer. I like the cd that I'm hearing more and more...


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I have this recording of Op. 5:









They are wonderful works!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I have not heard any of Corelli's violin sonati, but his Concerti grossi are wonderful. Not quite up to the level of Händel, or Bach's Brandenburg concerti, but they have certainly provided me with a lot of pleasant listening. With these recommendations, though, I'll have to give his sonati a spin.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I only have one album of Arcangelo Corelli's music.









12 Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, Op 5
Grumiaux, Castagnone

This is an album I particularly treasure :kiss:


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks to its cute idea, Cheyenne and Brotagonist, Andrew Manze version was heard also. I wait to listen Castagnone version too. I don't know if it is better of Ottavio Dantone or if I like more. I also learned that there are several versions of these beautiful Arcángelo Corelli sonatas. In short, they are very nices and I am now enjoying them. Best regards.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a 2 disk set of concerti grossi on Archiv but I've not listened to it in a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I only have one album of Arcangelo Corelli's music.
> 
> View attachment 49914
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this recording--I just ordered it!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I too only have his collection of Concerto Grossi - which are quite good I might add. I will have to check out some of his violin works as well. 

V


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I am listening to now the last commented and I think it is also very beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

I like this set of Op.6 (had the LPs for years and was glad to see them issued on CD):


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Linn has released all the Corelli chamber music on SACD in good performances by the Avison Ensemble, but I prefer this set of Op.1-4. The performances are bit more vigorous and the sound is more immediate:


----------

